# 18th Century Slipware Bowl Repaired



## baltbottles (Jul 14, 2010)

I just picked up this 18th Century Petaled Slipware Bowl from my restoration guy. I dug this bowl a few years ago from an early Wilmingtion Delaware privy. This bowl dates 1760s-1780s and was likely made by potter Mathew Crips. 

 Chris


----------



## baltbottles (Jul 14, 2010)

Inside view


----------



## baltbottles (Jul 14, 2010)

Before restoration


----------



## Dansalata (Jul 14, 2010)

wow awesome!!!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 14, 2010)

That's impressive!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 14, 2010)

They did a heckuva good job...


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jul 14, 2010)

Thats beautifull Chris what a great job on the restoration.The bowel was nice before the restoration but after its amazing.I am all for restoring anything antique as this is how it looked when new.Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello Chris,

 Fantastic piece and a miraculous restoration job! You've gotta be really pleased.

 Found a reference work, you may already have, but if not:

 "â€ŽDELAWARE ANTIQUES SHOWâ€Ž

 â€ŽJunior Board softcover Wilmington: Junior Board. 1966. 4to., stiff paper wrappers. 112 pages.. With articles by Leon de Valinger Jr. on the John Dickinson mansion, Jonathan L. Fairbanks on Benjamin Ferris, Albert Kruse on the New Castle court house and John Pearce on Wilmington's potters, Mathew Crips, William Hare and others. .â€Ž

 Bookseller reference : 67171" From.


----------



## baltbottles (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone I'm really pleased with how this one came out. One thing I like about the restoration job is the materials and methods used are not destructive to the pottery and are 100 percent reversible So the piece is both conserved and made very displayable. I have had quite a few pieces restored and all have come out great. If anyone has any stoneware or redware they would like restored PM me and I will give you the contact information. But I will warn you its not cheap.

 Chris


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 14, 2010)

Do you know what material they used for the fill?
 I have tried a couple different materials. Plaster of paris seems pretty good since it workable and removeable.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 14, 2010)

So how is the book on early Baltimore ceramics coming along? Where do I submit my order?[]


----------



## potstone (Jul 15, 2010)

Chris,
 Your restoration guy did an absolutely beautiful job. 
 Greg


----------

